# transom height



## Nlawson0017 (Dec 22, 2013)

ok ive got my boat apart and welding away. and im tackling the transom next. but im having a hard time finding solid a answer on the height. ive got a mercury 60hp that i dont have the jet yet, so i cant take a measurement on it, and really dont want to do this twice. so.... i need to know what is the correct height to build my all aluminum transom at. im finding people saying 25 and 28.5 for a 20in shaft mercury?? i have put a tunnel in and if someone could give me some advice on what they have had experience with would be great.

kinda looking for transom height from the top of tunnel.

thanks a lot, in advance

-Nate


----------



## ideezy5 (Dec 24, 2013)

I just got a weldbilt 1648 tunnel and put a 97 merc 60/45 jet on it. I was told 24"-25" and I had them make it 23" from the top of my tunnel to the top of the transom. I did this just to be safe but the part of my motor that should rest on the transom is about 1-1.5 inches above it so 24" would of been fine


----------



## fishbum (Dec 24, 2013)

I will tell you I have several at 27"
Truthfully I prefer like 24 and a small jack plate
Extend the tunnel back a little I have used a 3" plate from Vance Manufacturing 
In Tn. Under $200


----------



## WhiskeyBent (Dec 26, 2013)

Mine is 28" from tunnel to top of transom. It should have been around 27", I had zero room for adjustment but I got lucky and it worked.


----------

